# Nw-2



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Air Wire has announced a new drop-in for the NW-2 Cow and Calf. These also include a driver for Phoenix remote couplers.


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

Wow, great news. Time to start saving up my pennies. Does anyone have any idea how big a battery might fit inside. Maybe a 18.5V 6000MAH, we can all wish, can't we. Bill


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

This is the one I put in mine, fits just fine. 
Steve
http://www.reindeerpass.com/Railroad-Remote-Control-CR-1600-14-8V-2600mah.aspx


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The NW-2 runs fine on 14.8V. You can easily put a 5200MAH LiIon battery in that engine.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

How much room does the plug-in board take up? That might impact the room available for a battery pack. I've done 2 NW-2s, but in both cases, I gutted the factory electronics. The first has a 14.8v 5200mAh battery under the hood, but there's no sound speaker for sound. The second one has sound, so it has a hefty speaker under the front of the hood. That, and a desire to make the battery pack removable led me to put the battery in the fuel tank underneath. That one's only a 2600mAh pack, but since it's removable, capacity can be less. (That, and I'm still getting 3 - 4 hours out of it!) 

Later,

K


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

That's good to know. My GP9 will run well over three hours with an 18 volt 6,000mah battery. Knowing the NW-2 will run for around three hours with the smaller battery makes it an attractive choice for me. I figure three hours is a good run time. I'll keep saving my pennies albeit with a little more urgency now with the additional info. Bill


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The 2x2 packs we now have are rated 3000 mah, and the 2x4 are rated 6000 mah.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, I'm looking on your website for the Airwire set up for the NW2 and don't see it. What is your part number? Does one board operate both cow and calf units? Can one battery be used to power both cow and calf?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We did not get them listed on our site, none yet have been shipped from AW. We will have them soon. The design is to install boards in both the Cow and calf. I see no reason why one battery could not run both units.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Randy if you go to airwire's web they have it listed. there are two boards so increase in price


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Got it listed. 

http://www.reindeerpass.com/airwire-gp38-decoder-wireless-2-1.aspx


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We now have them in stock. Will have them at Train Fest this weekend.


----------

